# The Simplest Of Tools Are Often The Most Useful--drilling Jig



## modela (Jan 19, 2016)

When it comes to drilling _straight _holes in wood and steel I can use all the help I can get.  I have tried various drill guides over time but have found them lacking.

I picked up this V-DrillGuide made by bigGATOR Tools a few days ago.  It's utility kind of reminds me of the small framing squares that carpenters use and carry on their belts.




One one side is for drilling on flat surfaces, the other is for use on round surfaces.  By slipping a drill bit in one of the holes and drilling through another you could get a guide for setting distance of the hole from the edge on sever holes.  You can get this on Amazon.com.

I find the simplest guides work the best, like the four-banger hole guide I built for a bridge project from over-the-counter items including 1" pipe flanges, 6"x1" nipples, and 3/4" pvc.


Above is a drill guide I built for drilling straight and consistent holes through four layers of 4x wood.  It is made using pipe flanges reverse mounted from the underside of three 3/4" pieces of plywood.   I turned the flanges on my lathe to get more accuracy.  I drove pieces of pvc into the pipe to work as a guide and bearing.  It worked great on the bridge project.


----------



## dlane (Jan 19, 2016)

Looks like  a tapping block , I made my own a while back ,they are usefull I use mine a lot.
Couldn't make out last pic , thumbnail pics take to long to load for me to view them.


----------



## modela (Jan 19, 2016)

dlane said:


> Looks like  a tapping block , I made my own a while back ,they are usefull I use mine a lot.
> Couldn't make out last pic , thumbnail pics take to long to load for me to view them.


I made some changes.  It didn't come out exactly like I wanted, but I hope it is better.


----------



## dlane (Jan 19, 2016)

Nice auger drill guide . Thanks


----------



## ARKnack (Jan 19, 2016)

I've looked at those guides but haven't decided to pull the trigger yet. I have seen good reviews on them.


----------



## kyleaudio (Jan 20, 2016)

Looks like a nice little guide! Is it hardened or soft?


----------



## modela (Jan 20, 2016)

kyleaudio said:


> Looks like a nice little guide! Is it hardened or soft?


It looks hard to tell, but it does look pretty durable.


----------

